# Windows 8 not configuring update error



## pw29010 (Jan 3, 2009)

when i start my laptop windows start updating, it'll get to 12% stops then the laptop restarts and the same thing happens over and over again until it'll eventually goes to thee login screen. anyone know why this happens? apparently i've got to repair windows update component and i've got this error code 0x80070002


----------

